
Study Uncovers How Electromagnetic Fields Amplify Pain in Amputees - yostrovs
http://www.utdallas.edu/news/2016/2/3-31891_Study-Uncovers-How-Electromagnetic-Fields-Amplify-_story-wide.html
======
paulajohnson
Very intriguing, but I think I want to see some replication. Some blind tests
with amputees where the EM field is turned on and off at random should be
fairly easy to set up. In the past tests with "allergic to EM" people have
always been consistent with the null hypothesis, but I don't believe any of
them were amputees.

------
irremediable
The study itself:
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0144268)

Interesting stuff. Not read it properly yet, but I'm a bit sceptical. That
said, the abstract makes it sound very thorough.

------
csense
The obvious solution to me is to put the patient in a Faraday cage...maybe a
wearable foil suit? I'd embed aluminum foil in a Spandex unisuit. Or maybe a
fine wire mesh instead of solid foil (depends on the wavelength of common EM
sources).

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.medgadget.com/2016/02/electromagnetic-fields-
show...](http://www.medgadget.com/2016/02/electromagnetic-fields-shown-to-
produce-pain-in-amputees.html), which points to this.

